# Shoutcast Server - Statistiken



## dameda (6. Juli 2004)

Hiho Leutz ! Wollte mal fragen ob ihr da irgendein proggie kennt, mit dem grafische statistiken vom shoutcastserver aus moeglich sind... freue mich ueber jede antwort !


----------



## Theeagle (17. Juli 2004)

Weiß nicht obs deinen Anforderungen gerecht wird.
Aber es ließ Shoutcast daten aus und zeigtse an ^^

http://www.casterclub.com/castit2.php


----------

